# Sports photo question



## EOBeav (Oct 17, 2012)

This seems like a pretty big off-camera flash to use for an NBA game, especially so because it doesn't appear to be modified/softened in any way. Isn't that uncommon for sports photos, especially for something as high profile as the NBA?


----------



## EOBeav (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok, I was wondering why I had zero responses, and apparently the link was broken. It's fixed now. Any thoughts on using this kind of light in that kind of venue?


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 19, 2012)

I've seen some photog's use PCB einstiens to light a small gym with radio poppers for triggers. 

They tend to use a 10" aluminum cone to get the reach they need and setup long before the game starts.

but for something this large, probably a couple of large broncolor strobes.


----------



## EOBeav (Oct 19, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I've seen some photog's use PCB einstiens to light a small gym with radio poppers for triggers.
> 
> They tend to use a 10" aluminum cone to get the reach they need and setup long before the game starts.
> 
> but for something this large, probably a couple of large broncolor strobes.



It just seems like a lot of light to use in a situation like that. If I'm Lebron, and I'm ready to throw one down over Dwight Howard, I'm going to be hopping mad if I get a big flash in my eyes at the last second.


----------

